# NOT MedicRob....



## Handsome Rob (Jun 13, 2011)

:excl: Just to clarify...apparently there was some joker on here who was faking levels of certs and generally causing pain and mayhem. Despite the similar names, I am not MedicRob and have no idea who the cat is. 

Hopefully you guys and gals can learn to hate, er, love...yeah, love me for who I am.


----------



## Aprz (Jun 13, 2011)

Heh, sorry for the confusion. I may have augmented that in the chat. I was saying, "hm, sounds like medicRob." Before medicRob departed, sometimes he'd joke that people call him handsome Rob. You had another avatar, and your current avatar, which were things that I felt like medicRob would like, which contributed to my speculation. You also joined around the same time he disappeared. Bad timing, huh? Hopefully we don't give you too much trouble.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 13, 2011)

Since you're apparently handsome, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.  

I will admit to doing a doubtful, like Aprz because of the coincidence, but welcome.  Don't turn into an internet wacko, okay?


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah what exactly went on with this?


----------



## MrBrown (Jun 14, 2011)

Neither Brown nor Mrs Brown believe you.

The similarities are just too striking.  Your avatar looks like something he would like, your profile picture looks like something he would post to a T, your choice of words is amazingly similar to his vocabulary, need Brown continue?

Brown is not an angry person or a hateful person, but please, Brown implores if you are him, leave.  Just leave us alone, your lies have caused us enough pain already.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Neither Brown nor Mrs Brown believe you.
> 
> The similarities are just too striking.  Your avatar looks like something he would like, your profile picture looks like something he would post to a T, your choice of words is amazingly similar to his vocabulary, need Brown continue?
> 
> Brown is not an angry person or a hateful person, but please, Brown implores if you are him, leave.  Just leave us alone, your lies have caused us enough pain already.



I don't believe it either.  You sound exactly like Rob.

even your desire to be loved.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

although, i can confirm, this is not a picture of the real medicRob, he's much fatter in person.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> although, i can confirm, this is not a picture of the real medicRob, he's much fatter in person.



lmfao


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 14, 2011)

Can we get, I dunno, an IP or MAC address check (not like those can't be screwed with...)? On one hand, the timing is just too... well... weird, but on the other hand it would really really suck to be driven off of a forum because someone else was a d-bag.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

agreed, my bad, "Bro"

however. just too coincidental.  

especially all of the handsome and love me talk.  

just too twilight zone.

But whatevs.   Post away handsome, just know that everyone will be ultra critical of anything you say.

well not everyone, but it'll be hard to win anyone's trust here.  So if you start posting up with good info, sure, good on you.

if you start telling us you have all of these advanced certs, going to school to be a doctor, or are a doctor, an NP, a paramedic...  well.  as i said.

not to mention,

you better not be an EMT-IV...


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

lets go ahead and strike my doubts for now.

Just looking over all of his posts, he seems to have an intimate knowledge of california ems.

the opposite side of the country as medicRob. and Rob DOES live in sparta TN. at least that is where he is registered.

although there was once tales of getting a pompadour redone at some dumbass greaser salon.

the fake medicrob, (i dont know where i ever got 'real') has an unmistakable southern accent.


Maybe Handsome Rob could post up his certification level.  Maybe even a registry number.  That would prove it once and for all.

although, this is not necessary to be a member of this site.

As i said, i'm going to let it slide.  We'll be able to pick out that arrogant jerk in a heartbeat.   Especially with the first chemical string babble that he emits.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

Im so confused


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

I believe him on this one.


----------



## fast65 (Jun 14, 2011)

Dammit, what the hell did I miss? I'm so confused :sad:


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 14, 2011)

Handsomerob did put a pic of himself on his profile here medicrob did not.


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe just to curb all the non-believers he could PM one of the mods (prolly Jockey) his central registry number and they can look it up and see it, then post back here saying its valid?


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

*Holy h*ll!!!*

So, this guy really was a complete and total loser...Mr. and Mrs. Brown: beleive it or not, I AM NOT THE GUY!!!

A little about me...started off studying paramedicine when I was like 7 (homeschooled and dad is Houston FF/P/HAZMAT/Critical Incident Counselor/AARF/EIEIO) loved it ever since. Joined the Marines (03, of course) at 17, married a Russian girl at 20, went to Sam Houston State University at 21 (after EAS) and studied biology and chemistry. Worked in Texas for a bit before moving out here so wifey could pursue PhD in genetics/genomics at Caltech. Currently working in LA County as an EMT-Basic. Not EMT-IV, Not MD, RN, PA, LCSW, or Superman...well, sometimes Superman. 

National Registry Cert: B1858878
LA County: E004519

Here is the link to the California website to verify: 
http://http://www.centralregistry.ca.gov/ 

The pic really is me, the nickname comes from an old partner (and many, many nurses), the sarcasm is mine, had it since birth, and I like long walks on the beach, and longer posts confirming that I am myself. 

And as far as everyone being super critical of everything I post, shouldn't that go for everyone anyway? 

Now let's discuss some medicine, got a question about syncopal episodes I need some info on. Look in Scenarios...


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> even your desire to be loved.



LMFAO...I just read that part...*kicks the dirt shyly:blush:, I just wanna be loved...is that so much to ask?


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

We love you handsomerob


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to think that MedicRob would be smart enough not to put "Rob" in his new fake name. I mean come on lol


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 14, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I have to think that MedicRob would be smart enough not to put "Rob" in his new fake name. I mean come on lol



After the crap he pulled, wouldn't surprise me if he left it


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Im sorry guys for butting in, but what did MedicRob do in the first place?  Is he gone?


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 14, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> Im sorry guys for butting in, but what did MedicRob do in the first place?  Is he gone?



Per his request, medicRob is no longer a member of the EMTLife community.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm curious too...forum searches don't turn up too much...


----------



## exodus (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd tell you but i dont want to get in trouble. What you have said is pretty much it though.  I don't know why everyone is so hush hush about it. Who cares? He doesn't deserve it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 14, 2011)

He presented himself here as an RN, MSN, ACNP, EMTP, and about to enter medical school. In reality, he was an EMT. 

Apparently he made some sort of promise to MrBrown and his fiancée about something, that he fell through on as well. 

That's the summed up version. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a looser...he always had to cause arguments.  What happened to his podcast?

Anyways, I vote for having certifications checked per becoming a member of EMTLife.  I believe we should keep it open to all, but those with unverified certifications should be listed as unverified for training.  Its also not helpful when people put things like "not enough" for their level of training...


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> What a looser...he always had to cause arguments.  What happened to his podcast?
> 
> Anyways, I vote for having certifications checked per becoming a member of EMTLife.  I believe we should keep it open to all, but those with unverified certifications should be listed as unverified for training.  Its also not helpful when people put things like "not enough" for their level of training...



The only problem with that from my superficial knowledge of the site is that are always those who think that ALL non-medic personnel don't know jack and freely say so...many people prolly don't want the headache...


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> What a looser...he always had to cause arguments.  What happened to his podcast?
> 
> Anyways, I vote for having certifications checked per becoming a member of EMTLife.  I believe we should keep it open to all, but those with unverified certifications should be listed as unverified for training.  Its also not helpful when people put things like "not enough" for their level of training...



And I will gladly find the closest door because im not giving my cert numbers to anyone cause quite frankly its nobodies business. Dont trust someones level of training skip the post.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Jun 14, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> And I will gladly find the closest door because im not giving my cert numbers to anyone cause quite frankly its nobodies business. Dont trust someones level of training skip the post.



You may feel that way, and that is your decision. I respect that. However, I have absolutely nothing to hide, and I also know that my licensure is verfiable by the general public via our state Dept. Of Health website. If they want to verify, more power to them. However, there are people who are looking to get into EMS that come onto this site looking for advice. That is the only drawback I see to verification.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

I think we should include those non-certified...they should just have something under training that says so or at their certification has not been verified.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 14, 2011)

rmabrey said:


> And I will gladly find the closest door because im not giving my cert numbers to anyone cause quite frankly its nobodies business. Dont trust someones level of training skip the post.



I'm not sure about where you are an EMT, but the NREMT, Massachusetts and Rhode Island all have online databases to check if people are an EMT. The MA and RI databases both show my EMT number. I am not saying it is anyone’s business what or that we should check peoples certifications on here, but just pointing out that states have online resources that people can get you number from if they have your name.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 14, 2011)

It's not only a matter of certs, but some people have an expectation of anonymity on this forum. I'm one of them. I could post my cert numbers (NM, CO, TX, and NR all can look up what I have by those on their websites), but it would also put my full name out there. That's not something I condone or will abide to have done.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can we trust the moderators to verify this?  Honestly the internet is not a place to hide behind...i hate when people hide behind screen names.  If you wouldnt say it in person, you shouldnt say it online...


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> I'm not sure about where you are an EMT, but the NREMT, Massachusetts and Rhode Island all have online databases to check if people are an EMT. The MA and RI databases both show my EMT number. I am not saying it is anyone’s business what or that we should check peoples certifications on here, but just pointing out that states have online resources that people can get you number from if they have your name.



It is public record and easily verifiable in my state. Ive even mentioned where im from if anyone wanted to go back and look.  There is at least one member that even knows the city and the service I work for (or at least who I have said I work for ).


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Its not hard to find out...and again, its public information.  Why do people feel the need to hide??  Knowing your name doesnt mean we know your service? plus mods could be the cert checkers, not all of us.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

By having your name and service public, you put yourself at risk for violating HIPAA as well as social media policies of your agencies, not to mention the risk of you boss coming in and firing you for making their service look bad.

enough hijack people, start a new thread.

Everyone that posts up after this should do so out of love for HandsomeRob


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jun 14, 2011)

although that chemistry degree is just too freaking twilight zone for me, you big fatty.


----------



## rmabrey (Jun 14, 2011)

I love handsome Rob..........In a totally straight way


----------



## Aprz (Jun 14, 2011)

*Edit:* Oops. I'll post this on a new thread as requested.


----------



## Handsome Rob (Jun 14, 2011)

both sides have valid arguments, but I tend to be of the mind of "who cares"...if I fall out in full arrest I would much rather look up and see me than some of the medics I know, likewise I have told numerous EMT's that if they ever touch me, then they will need an RA and I will need PD. 

Bottom line, I could give two sh*ts what color your patch is. I won't trust you until you have shown me that I can, regardless of the level of certification or whether your a tech, IFT, 911, or military. Yut.


----------



## medichopeful (Jun 14, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> It's not only a matter of certs, but some people have an expectation of anonymity on this forum. I'm one of them. I could post my cert numbers (NM, CO, TX, and NR all can look up what I have by those on their websites), but it would also put my full name out there. That's not something I condone or will abide to have done.



It could be done in a way that only moderators (or even only 1 moderator) get(s) the information and then goes from there.  Personal information doesn't have to be made public, just the cert level.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 14, 2011)

frdude1000 said:


> Can we trust the moderators to verify this?  Honestly the internet is not a place to hide behind...i hate when people hide behind screen names.  If you wouldnt say it in person, you shouldnt say it online...



Trust the moderators on what?  I'm confused.  (send me a PM)

We have said this before and I'll say it again:  We have several tools in place that will tell us if someone has created multiple accounts for our community.  Sometimes they're able to skirt around these tools for a little while, but they always get caught.  

It is our standard practice to take action against someone who violates our rules.

With that said, this thread is now closed.  If you have any further questions regarding this issue please feel free to bring it to the attention to one of the Community Leaders.


----------

